# Pepper spray



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Anyone carry pepper spray as an alternative to deadly force? I’m interested in a high quality product that maybe comes with a small belt mounted holster. The wife and I walk daily and dog encounters are becoming increasingly frequent. Of course, I’m interested in a product that will also be effective on two-legged animals. Any recommendations?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Pepper spray doesn't work on 100% of humans.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I just did an archive search. It seems ‘sabre red’ is decent, but yes, not 100% effective.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Anyone carry pepper spray as an alternative to deadly force? I'm interested in a high quality product that maybe comes with a small belt mounted holster. The wife and I walk daily and dog encounters are becoming increasingly frequent. Of course, I'm interested in a product that will also be effective on two-legged animals. Any recommendations?


Whatever is legal for your state. If you mail order some product that is illegal for your state and use it you will probably be charged with a crime.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

If you want stuff more effective on humans get bear spray.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Whatever is legal for your state. If you mail order some product that is illegal for your state and use it you will probably be charged with a crime.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


This^^


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

First off, ignore anything that *edit* says... 
Anyway I carry OC spray most of the time, mostly for dogs. I've used it on ppl twice when I was doing security, and it was quite effective, however the ppl I used it on were exceedingly drunk and it may not have been so effective on a sober, motivated or methed out attacker. Used properly it's an excellent tool for subduing a pesky human or dog, but it's not really a fight stopper.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

jim-henscheli said:


> First off, ignore anything that *edit* says...
> Anyway I carry OC spray most of the time, mostly for dogs. I've used it on ppl twice when I was doing security, and it was quite effective, however the ppl I used it on were exceedingly drunk and it may not have been so effective on a sober, motivated or methed out attacker. Used properly it's an excellent tool for subduing a pesky human or dog, but it's not really a fight stopper.


I used it on prisoners before and they quit the fight. They also knew what was coming next.

It can be a wonderful deterrent if you can have it in hand and give loud verbal orders to get back in time.

If you use it get to safety and then be first to call 911 and get the names or pictures of witness if they won't wait for the cops.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have thought about this before, but it came up again this morning. For dogs, absolutely. But watching the antifa thugs with bullhorns in the faces of conservatives made me think about what I would do in that situation. Certainly shooting is out if the question. I am too old for a fist fight. Knives are out of bounds, also. A good blast of pepper spray might do the trick. It seems the antifa scum use pepper spray with impunity. But I imagine a 67 year old conservative spraying a 20 something liberal would be charged with assault.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I bought my wife a flashlight with a taser on the other end. Every time I "cracked" the taser, the guy I was with jumped, no matter how brave he was.

Pepper spray is not 100%, but 4.5 million volts knocks down just about anything.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

Like most said pepper spray isn't 100%. Guess what,neither is any gun if you are not carrying it or if you haven't trained enough to hit what you are aiming at. I carry everywhere I can and also carry Kimber pepper spray everywhere. I have tried many other spray systems, but the Kimber has a feel that if you need it feels right. No button to find. You cant spray yourself like most sprays and its powerful. At $40 its a economical back up to my EDC. Most chain sporting goods store carry the Kimber, but I get mine from Midway due to the fact there is NO question about their support of the 2nd Amendment and absolute support of the USA.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Whatever is legal for your state. If you mail order some product that is illegal for your state and use it you will probably be charged with a crime.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


In Meatchicken you can only use 2% 


> UPDATE TO MI PEPPER SPRAY LAW: As of December 2010, MI state now allows pepper spray products up to 10% OC (previously only allowed 2%)


 https://www.pepper-spray-store.com/pages/michigan-laws


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Yes, I carry it.
Get Sabre.
Get Gel.

You won't get the back spray of a liquid to affect yourself, and that stuff coats almost like honey.
Claiming that it doesn't affect 100% of humans is like saying someone can walk off a gunshot.
This *WIIL* have an effect. It causes a physiological reaction that cannot be suppressed.
With training, it can be worked through, but the pain and difficulty will still exist. If the person is on PCP, you should be using a gun anyways.
The OC attacks mucous membranes causing intense burning and swelling. A good eye shot can close the eyes almost entirely. The nasal passages burn and it hurts to breathe.
Marking dye helps, but isn't mandatory. There is no such thing as "saving some for later". Empty the entire contents of the container into the face of the attacker.

Learn to use it effectively. It does work.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> If you want stuff more effective on humans get bear spray.


But the canisters look like a small fire extinguisher...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When we trained with it we found a fair number were able to still function when sprayed for a while. Know the law in your state it may be consider the same as a fire arm?


----------



## HeavyGuns (Aug 6, 2018)

There are a few out there. Get a spray that reaches. 35 - 40 ft. is better. But honestly a can half full of tiny stones is more scary to most 4 legged prediters. I carry a gun everywhere this world is to crazy not to. Doesn't mean you have to use it it just mean you are prepared to save yourself if the time comes.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

wasp spray comes in a larger can yet it will spray farther the spray will back off a dog real quick


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I keep saber in my truck along with the more potent goodies. I have also armed my daughter and wife with pepper spray in their vehicles and purses.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Joe said:


> wasp spray comes in a larger can yet it will spray farther the spray will back off a dog real quick


Since that is officially a poison, that could get you into legal issues.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

You need to talk to some cops, Kauboy.

https://forum.officer.com/forum/off...quad-room/6289-when-pepper-spray-doesn-t-work


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I think we have firmly established that pepper spray is not 100% effective on all people and in every situation. But it works as advertised most of the time. Thats good enough for me as I’m not LEO or a prison guard. In my case it is a decent alternative to Mr. 9mm Glock which is always on standby for backup. Thanks to all for your input. I made my choice and it’s in the mail for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> You need to talk to some cops, Kauboy.
> 
> https://forum.officer.com/forum/off...quad-room/6289-when-pepper-spray-doesn-t-work


The advice I posted to this thread was straight from a cop.
Humans are incapable of stopping the physiological response.
Training can teach a person to deal with it. Drugs can lessen the felt pain.
Nothing can stop the swelling.
Cops consider it effective enough to carry. I do too.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Meet more cops.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I really like the idea of carrying a taser, since it's legal here in NJ. It's on my wishlist...But it's not legal in NYC and I need something for the elevators at a certain spot (Port Authority parking garage), which is not safe because often there aren't enough people around. I need to go in every so often to buy fabric in the garment district. I carry pepper spray, and a knife, but in all honesty I have no skills or training in self defense. Who trains people to actually use this stuff? Would martial arts be the thing to look into?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I've never seen an "instructor" for either knives or pepper spray that I didn't immediately dismiss as a mall ninja. My range used to offer pepper spray classes, but the bozos teaching them drew complaints. From brand new folks. 

I don't think I have a real answer, the only valid training I can even think of is if you become a cop, and I don't actually know if they train edged weapons or not. I suspect not, simply because there's so many other things that are more important for a cop to know.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

They started out giving us some variant of fine aerosol spray tear gas called Mace back in the wee 70s. It was totally worthless.. It got on everybody in the vicicinity. It was sorta cool to have water gun fights with it when it was time to have horseplay at the jail. We traded that in for Oleo Resin Capsicum spray which comes out in a pencil stream in the 90s. Much more effective. Does not work well on mean dogs but can make humans get a grip. I carry some stuff called Bling Sting which was a Christmas stocking stuffer a few years back. Never squirted anybody with it and no clue whether it works or not. I looked into getting some more potent stuff and seems like one called Freeze Plus P gets a lot of good reviews. Anything non lethal that can fit into the continuum of force and save having to shoot some idiot works for me. 
https://www.amazon.com/Freeze-Pepper-Spray-NF-Stream/dp/B009QLZ5BI


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

One of those small hand held marine air horns may get a noisy dog to think twice about bothering you. They come in many sizes, bigger they are, the louder. I understand they are effective against some mother in laws.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

BookWorm said:


> One of those small hand held marine air horns may get a noisy dog to think twice about bothering you. They come in many sizes, bigger they are, the louder. I understand they are effective against some mother in laws.


Hmmm &#8230;.. now there's an idea that begs the question. Would I, Could I, Should I? 
Probably, huh?


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

BookWorm said:


> One of those small hand held marine air horns


Antifa sure does seem to like them... adding some cheap earplugs to our get home bags

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Joe said:


> wasp spray comes in a larger can yet it will spray farther the spray will back off a dog real quick


Seems like the last time the discussion turned to the efficacy of wasp spray somebody in the group. said they had got squirted in the face with it and it didnt bother them too much. Maybe whoever said that can chime back in here.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Around my area they use an air horn to keep coyotes away from the school play yard.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> In Meatchicken you can only use 2%
> https://www.pepper-spray-store.com/pages/michigan-laws


According to that link we can use CS now also but that store did not offer it, just the OC.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Annie said:


> Around my area they use an air horn to keep coyotes away from the school play yard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


They need to be careful because the coyotes will learn it don't mean nothing as there is no punishment following it. This is basically what the DNR biologist told me when it came to my bear problem. You have to have a follow thru.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Annie said:


> I really like the idea of carrying a taser, since it's legal here in NJ. It's on my wishlist...But it's not legal in NYC and I need something for the elevators at a certain spot (Port Authority parking garage), which is not safe because often there aren't enough people around. I need to go in every so often to buy fabric in the garment district. I carry pepper spray, and a knife, but in all honesty I have no skills or training in self defense. Who trains people to actually use this stuff? Would martial arts be the thing to look into?


I would recommend martial arts to any female. Both military hand to hand and law enforcement fighting techniques come from martial arts. Craw Majga(I cant spell it) is probably the best in my opinion from what I read about it. It is not offered in my area or I would take it myself even though I have law enforcement(corrections)training.

Annie, make sure the knife you carry is as sharp as a razor blade. You want it to be able to cut thru clothing. You want to be able to cut the arteries if you have to fight. Yeah stab when an opportunity presents itself but you basically want the criminal to bleed out or run away. I will upload some pressure point/artery pictures.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

From the library.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

So i've been thinking about this. A lot. Less than lethal forms of defense. This may sound incredibly stupid, but what about a grease gun full of vaseline? Spraying it at peoples feet. Now you say..."well what about your own feet. That stuff is gonna be everywhere. well...that's where you can throw on a couple of coarse grit sanding mouse/disc sand paper inserts onto the bottom of your shoes and it should act as a good contact. 

I don't know maybe I'm crazy.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> So i've been thinking about this. A lot. Less than lethal forms of defense. This may sound incredibly stupid, but what about a grease gun full of vaseline? Spraying it at peoples feet. Now you say..."well what about your own feet. That stuff is gonna be everywhere. well...that's where you can throw on a couple of coarse grit sanding mouse/disc sand paper inserts onto the bottom of your shoes and it should act as a good contact.
> 
> I don't know maybe I'm crazy.


You are crazy Sir.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> You are crazy Sir.


Perhaps. I like to call myself "an asymmetric thinker".


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Meet more cops.


I personally know many officers. They all carry OC in one form or another. The advice I gave was from an officer.
You linked to a random internet thread with anecdotal evidence.
Between our two perspectives, mine holds more weight.

If you choose not to carry, that's fine.
But stop giving others bad advice.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I personally know many officers. They all carry OC in one form or another. The advice I gave was from an officer.
> You linked to a random internet thread with anecdotal evidence.
> Between our two perspectives, mine holds more weight.
> 
> ...


Ignore him, he's just an ignorant liberal that is unwanted here.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> Around my area they use an air horn to keep coyotes away from the school play yard.


Annie, I agree with MaterielGeneral on using a knife that is a as sharp as a razor. Well, of course I would.

What kind of knife do you own? I think I know a guy...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Hmmm &#8230;.. now there's an idea that begs the question. Would I, Could I, Should I?
> Probably, huh?


I'm with you. Here we are on vacation in beautiful Vermont and all granny wants to do is go home to NJ and read the NYtimes at the kitchen table. What a bummer.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, us older folks like to read a real paper newspaper.

I went to the gym this morning, came home, got myself an iced coffee and about two inches of a Subway sandwich and sat down with the Wisconsin State Journal. That's the name it's called here, you know it as "Pravda."

I mean, direct, easy to read sentences, some multi-syllable words, no ranting about being able to read without emojis because I have "white privilege," and no idiot convulsing as I slowly read for enjoyment on how socialism is going to save the world.

Ah, the morning newspaper....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Annie, I agree with MaterielGeneral on using a knife that is a as sharp as a razor. Well, of course I would.
> 
> What kind of knife do you own? I think I know a guy...


I think I show you this before Tourist, but anyway here it is.









Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> I think I show you this before Tourist, but anyway here it is.


No, I don't think I've see that one. I have the SCHF15. It's in the tanto style, not one with a curved bevel. I think this is it.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> But stop giving others bad advice.


I repeat the same to you. Relying on pepper spray can get you killed.

The difference in our advice is that following mine won't get you killed.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I repeat the same to you. Relying on pepper spray can get you killed.
> 
> The difference in our advice is that following mine won't get you killed.


Did you catch the part that you're not wanted here?

So what advice would you give not use anything at all? All tear gas is is a combat multiplier. if you have tear gas and some type of other weapon whether a firearm or a legal knife you can fight with an advantage.

You liberal scum need to go away.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I have the Red Sabre in my vehicle and a can in each BOB. Fortunately, I've never had to use it. I consider it a less lethal and hope if used that would end the matter. If not, ...... Also, as a reminder, pepper spray does not have an infinite shelf-life even if unused. It would be good to check your expiration dates once in a while.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I think the only spray we have around here is old bear spray from our last trip to Glacier. That would have been several years ago.

I don't see an expiration date on the can, and any wrapper is long since gone. How long does it usually last?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Just checked my little bottle of Bling Sting. It said use by Dec 2020 and Ive prob had it a year or two so I will take a wild guess it prob ok for three years or thereabouts. In the meantime this seems to be an informative link.

https://www.pepper-spray-store.com/pages/pepper-spray-expiration


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> But the canisters look like a small fire extinguisher...


Do you want a 22LR or a 44 mag?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> I repeat the same to you. Relying on pepper spray can get you killed.
> 
> The difference in our advice is that following mine won't get you killed.


Using spray will not get you killed.
Not using spray will not get you killed.

This isn't drama class. No need for exaggeration.

Spray is a tried and true means of stopping somebody who has not reached the point of being a lethal threat.
It is carried by just about every law enforcement department in the country for this reason. It is effective.

Nothing being discussed here is telling anyone to not have other options available. The question was whether we carry spray and why.
If you, personally, don't like spray, no sweat off anyone's back.
But telling people it's not a good option is asinine and without support.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Did you catch the part that you're not wanted here?
> 
> So what advice would you give not use anything at all? All tear gas is is a combat multiplier. if you have tear gas and some type of other weapon whether a firearm or a legal knife you can fight with an advantage.
> 
> You liberal scum need to go away.


He enjoys being the target of ire. He will stay for as long as he feels this is true.
I enjoy rebutting his absurd positions, and the fact that he keeps coming back for more. I hope he stays. He's a constant reminder of the lunacy that exists that we don't always see.
This can become an echo chamber if we don't have the subtle reminder from time to time that unintelligent people do exist in this country, and have the ability to cancel out our well-informed vote.
He provides this reminder.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Gotta admire a guy who's willing to go down with his ship.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> I hope he stays. He's a constant reminder of the lunacy that exists that we don't always see.


Well, that hits a bit close to home. I am "out there," and I have credentials to prove it. Most anxiety and OCD stuff. But the strange thing about it is that these create the correct frame of mind to do intense, precise work. Make me "normal," and I'll become the same 'clock watcher' that often plagues a business. The intense focus gets my mind off of the things that wind me up, and the OCD allows me to work on things until they are perfect.

Strangely, I've seen other polishers--and engine builders, and custom painters and some surgeons--that all have the same 'problem.'

My suggestion is to view members like this as you would foreign visitors. They wish to converse with you, they'll make mistakes. We can always shoot the trolls later...LOL


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> We can always shoot the trolls later...LOL


I think you left out the word "at".


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Gotta admire a guy who's willing to go down with his ship.


Is that what you're doing?

Better advice, stop blowing holes in your own ship.
Start working *with* the crew sometimes, instead of against it *all* the time.
Even with your different perspective on things, you don't have to be antagonistic toward every single topic.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Even with your different perspective on things, you don't have to be antagonistic toward every single topic.


Antagonistic?

Kauboy, Buddy, let me put this gently: you don't have that much rank.

This is the internet. Taken together, and grouped with a thousand other forums and topped with Facebook, Twitter and YouTube, you guys rank just slightly below the little electronic ogres in World of Warcraft.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

(Except for Cricket. Cricket is a Goddess.)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Antagonistic?
> 
> Kauboy, Buddy, let me put this gently: you don't have that much rank.
> 
> This is the internet. Taken together, and grouped with a thousand other forums and topped with Facebook, Twitter and YouTube, you guys rank just slightly below the little electronic ogres in World of Warcraft.


Nobody is trying to pull rank. Not sure what nerve got pinched to bring that up.
Judging solely by your history on *this* site, you are intentionally antagonistic in the vast majority of your posts. What you do on the rest of the net is inconsequential.
"Why" is a question only you can truly answer, but the rest of us only see someone who wants conflict for conflict's sake.
You never expound on any of your posts for clarity. You only add little quips that seek to demean or attack others. The WoW reference is an easy example.
You don't provide sound reasoning for any positions you hold, only anecdotal references that you think sound good.

I try and try to understand why you are the way you are. I try to engage in civil dialogue. I've resisted hitting the ignore button on you, thinking maybe there will be some random moment of clarity from you that lifts the veil.
Perhaps I expect too much from you. Maybe you really are here just for kicks and jollies, and not to be part of a community.
If so, please let me know. Then I'll at least know that my time could be better spent picking lint from my belly button, and not conversing with someone who has no interest in exchanging ideas.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> I try to engage in civil dialogue.


Perhaps that's it: our definitions are so far apart.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Perhaps that's it: our definitions are so far apart.


Then again, I must point out your lack of clarity.
Let's rectify that.
What is your definition?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> Antagonistic?


I think you missed the point I was trying to make. Whether it was "shoot the trolls" or "shoot at the trolls" my point was there will always be differing hobbyists in any forum. For some reason you got off on the wrong foot with the majority of the members and now exchanges are a bit hostile.

I'm kind of an outsider, myself. I thing using a bow and some tinder would take me most of the afternoon to get a spark. Neither my wife and I can vegetables. I hated to camp as a boy, so wilderness skills are few and far between. But that's why I'm here, to pick up the knowledge I should have learned decades ago.

Instead of building walls--pardon the pun--why not join us in a topic? Even if a topic is mundane, like which forest foliage is safe to eat, get into the conversation, ask basic questions, find compadres instead of girding for enemies. I've found the guys (and girls) here to be helpful and true mentors. They know I'm starting at the bottom, and they help. Try it, you'll find attitudes will turn.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I think you missed the point I was trying to make. Whether it was "shoot the trolls" or "shoot at the trolls" my point was there will always be differing hobbyists in any forum. For some reason you got off on the wrong foot with the majority of the members and now exchanges are a bit hostile.
> 
> I'm kind of an outsider, myself. I thing using a bow and some tinder would take me most of the afternoon to get a spark. Neither my wife and I can vegetables. I hated to camp as a boy, so wilderness skills are few and far between. But that's why I'm here, to pick up the knowledge I should have learned decades ago.
> 
> Instead of building walls--pardon the pun--why not join us in a topic? Even if a topic is mundane, like which forest foliage is safe to eat, get into the conversation, ask basic questions, find compadres instead of girding for enemies. I've found the guys (and girls) here to be helpful and true mentors. They know I'm starting at the bottom, and they help. Try it, you'll find attitudes will turn.


Pretty well said.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Nobody is trying to pull rank. Not sure what nerve got pinched to bring that up.
> Judging solely by your history on *this* site, you are intentionally antagonistic in the vast majority of your posts. What you do on the rest of the net is inconsequential.
> "Why" is a question only you can truly answer, but the rest of us only see someone who wants conflict for conflict's sake.
> You never expound on any of your posts for clarity. You only add little quips that seek to demean or attack others. The WoW reference is an easy example.
> ...


I hit the ignor button on jammer several weeks ago. He has nothing positive to offer here. So why would I waste my time reading his hostile drivel?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Annie*, BTW, you can get that same finish on knives with clip-points or curved edges. A tanto edge (that's the front bevel) is good for piercing, and I think that sometimes the client who wants a polished tanto edge is secretly a Rambozo.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I can't swear that it will work, but it sounds pretty good, and Mace is a legendary name with tear gas. This can costs $17 with free S&H.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mace-Secur...318837&hash=item3d642f5078:g:m~sAAOSwi3ta8zbT
.


----------



## Gigio (Jun 25, 2018)

I might be a little late for this topic but im going to post anyway hehe
Red sabre is a trusty company for pepper spray.
Yea, its not 100% sure that you will stop a human but you're gonna make some damage. Dont let it be your ONLY tool of defence.
Carrying it its not difficult. Imagine a fight breaks out; Case A, you only got a knife. Case B, you have a knife and a pepper spray. What you think its going to be easyer? fight the dude only with your knife? or fight a dude that you just sprayed and can barely see and breath

Another really important advantage that pepper spray has is that its helpfull against multiple opponents. 
Im not from the US, my country is pretty dangerous.
I've seen tours of Detroit and let me tell you that Detroit looks like nice neighborhood from here, so that tells u something..
Many times I got into people trying to rob me, assault me, or just **** me up for funs. Never been sucesfully robbed or anything tho.
but EVERY time I get in a conflict, i'm outnumbered. I'm a big fella and never been robbed because I know how to look for the guys that are stealing, they never surprise me so ,most of the times they rather go look for an easyer victim.
But the times I did had trouble, was when the bad guys outnumbered me or my group. And having a pepper spray is the only thing that can save u there. You can blind em and run, or fight them after u maced them, a lot easyer. 
I dont have a gun because we dont have CC permits in my country and im not old enough to get a license(21, im 19)
So, yea. of course a gun would be the best against multiple opponents but if u cant carry one and you're not superman with a knife, get a pepper spray, you dont need much training and could be your only hope.
If 3 guys atack you with knifes, you can die with honor or try to mace them and run, not so hard to outrun someone who's blind


----------

